# Beeper's Huge Carp - Seneca Lake



## Wood Devil (May 17, 2008)

Carp - it's what's for dinner


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Woooow! Looks 20 lbs at least! Nice dark color. Were you guys targeting carp?


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wood Devil said:


> He/She??? What kind of remark is that?
> 
> Lewzer - I just love people like you. You're all around, just about in every post, just about in every other subject... You're all too common, all too predictable, and all too "other words" that some people like me can't post, because they'll get banned...
> 
> ...


That was a little uncalled for, don't you think? I'm pretty sure Lewzer, just like me, and quite a few others was unsure on who the heck "Beeper" was. You post a picture with no info other than a random name (Beeper) and the lake it was caught in. You didn't originally state if the person in the photo was the one who caught the fish, or anything of that nature, so how was anyone suppose to know, other than asking?

From the moronic response above, I am able to conclude that Beeper is in fact a guy, and the one that caught it. Thank you for that information. But don't come onto a forum, and expect everyone to know who you and all your little buddies are after your second post. Lewzer was just trying to get a little more information on the random photo with no details, so chill a little bit and enjoy the forums. I think you read a little too much into what is said...


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL...very thin skinned, aren't we...LOL

I need to go out that way and check out the carp population.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i gotta agree with gf319804.
someone read way too much into lewser's question.he's a longtime member and his reputation is not one of demeaning people.it was an honest and innocent question that i myself completely understood.with no story,i wondered the same thing since lots of people post pictures of people with fish that someone else caught.so with no explanation/verification in the first post,who knows.
seems to me to be a simple case of utra sensitivity and taking lewser's post completely out of context
and if anyone is due an apology,it's him.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

First time I saw this since I posted my comment. I don't remember all I said but I remember thinking that was a real nice carp.

gf319804 and misfit got it right. I didn't know who beeper was.



> He/She??? What kind of remark is that?


It was an honest question that you shouldn't read too much into. Anyway's nice fishy. On a Vibee too!


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

That is one huge carp!! Congrats on a big fish (easy "Fish Ohio" qualifier).


----------



## Wood Devil (May 17, 2008)

Sorry I hurt your feelings.


----------



## Wood Devil (May 17, 2008)

Greg, you need a toy...


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wood Devil said:


> Greg, you need a toy...


What did you have in mind???


----------

